# 10 inch serial number questions...



## Tamper84 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I found a 10 sb that I am looking at. (I know I should just buy one, but I keep looking it took me a while to save my pennies, I just want to spend wisely). But the guy is selling it as a heavy 10, but the serial number is 10962RKR14X.  So I went to the South Bend website, figured out that it is the 10,962 10" lathe built. The R=10" lathe, K=Quick change, friction feed, underdrive model, and the last R=regular swing/regular spindle hole. So that tells me that it isnt a heavy 10 correct? 

Also, the X=special model, what does that mean? And what does the 14 have to do with it?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## GaryK (Feb 4, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Well I found a 10 sb that I am looking at. (I know I should just buy one, but I keep looking it took me a while to save my pennies, I just want to spend wisely). But the guy is selling it as a heavy 10, but the serial number is 10962RKR14X.  So I went to the South Bend website, figured out that it is the 10,962 10" lathe built. The R=10" lathe, K=Quick change, friction feed, underdrive model, and the last R=regular swing/regular spindle hole. So that tells me that it isnt a heavy 10 correct?
> 
> Also, the X=special model, what does that mean? And what does the 14 have to do with it?
> 
> ...



The R (10R) after the number means it's a Heavy 10. A K (10K) is a light.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Gary!

Chris


----------



## Bugsyweasel (Feb 4, 2013)

There is two heavy 10's. A 10R and 10L the only difference is the hole thru the spindle.  The 10R has a 1" hole and the thread on the end is 1-7/8"-8 and the 10L has a thru hole of 1 3/8 and a thread on end of 2-1/4"-8.

The 10L more people want cause it can use the larger/more common 5C collets.  The 1-7/8 spindle is a little harder to find face plates and chucks cause of the in common size.

i'm not 100% sure but looking at parts catalogs the spindles are the same other then the thru hole and threads.  So you could buy the larger thru hole spindle and put it in a smaller 10R lathe
kelly


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 4, 2013)

The 14 is a revision number for minor changes in the model over the years. X for special could means lots of things. If you decide to buy it you can go the the South Bend website you can buy a copy of the original serial number card for the machine and it will tell you what was special about it.


----------



## rafe (Feb 4, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Well I found a 10 sb that I am looking at. (I know I should just buy one, but I keep looking it took me a while to save my pennies, I just want to spend wisely). But the guy is selling it as a heavy 10, but the serial number is 10962RKR14X.  So I went to the South Bend website, figured out that it is the 10,962 10" lathe built. The R=10" lathe, K=Quick change, friction feed, underdrive model, and the last R=regular swing/regular spindle hole. So that tells me that it isnt a heavy 10 correct?
> 
> Also, the X=special model, what does that mean? And what does the 14 have to do with it?
> 
> ...




I don't believe you have the serial numbers right ...I just picked up a 14 1/2 " and thought the same thing....it was the 622 14 1/2 built....But now I am thinking it may be the 622 lathe built after they changed serial numbers in 1948.....still not sure though it might be the 622 14 1/2 built after change....I think I saw where the last number is # of revisions? to the lathe....again ....not 100% on info, others probably know more ..... X no Idea


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for all of the help guys! Im sure the serial numbers are right. I hate to do this I might shoot myself in the foot. But here is the ad. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281059957542?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619  Its up the road about an hour and a half from me. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rafe (Feb 4, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Thank you for all of the help guys! I'm sure the serial numbers are right. I hate to do this I might shoot myself in the foot. But here is the ad. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281059957542?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619  Its up the road about an hour and a half from me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris



The accessories could(will most likely) cost you more than the lathe ....I think that is why there is no bidding ....Is he including the converter? doesn't appear so ....It looks like a nice lathe, I don't know what the reserve is but, If you do the math on your needed accessories....steady rest? Tail-stock? cut-off holder?Tool holders? Back-plate? Live-center? Dead-center? cutting tools? Drill chuck?#phase converter or new motor? 4 jaw chuck? milling vise? etc.  there is a lot you may need .....now if all you need is a 3 jaw and a cutter ....well that would be OK......go take a look and see what his bottom line is .....the way I look at it , I bought all those accessories and more('cept the 4 jaw) for my 14 1/2 and the guy threw in the lathe......not trying to burst your bubble just trying to be realistic


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 4, 2013)

Trust me my bubble isn't busted at all. I have the same thought going thru my head. I am waiting on hearing back from the owner before doing anything. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2013)

If you are looking for a lathe to restore it's a good candidate. If you are looking for something to use right away you will be limited. I don't know the year on this lathe but it is newer than the one I just restored and in better shape and more complete than what I started with. I paid $500 for mine and it came with nothing. This one has the double tumbler gear box, switch on the cover, 2 piece gear covers, and toggle lever friction drive clutch, the ways show some wear but they are not all that bad. I don't know what price you can get it for but it does have a 3 jaw chuck and a lantern style tool post That you could use until you upgrade. Centers and a chuck for the tail stock are not all that expensive. If it's close to you see if you can arange a meeting and see it run, maybe the guy will throw some more tooling in with it?


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well the seller finally got back to me. No phase converter and what I see is what I get. Also, he said its only 21 inches from the end of the chuck to the end of the bed....hmmm..

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Splat (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris, I went thru the waiting and searching myself last year. If it was me I'd pass because that's a really short bed (maybe 18" max between tailstock and chuck) with the smaller spindle bore and no tailstock included. So unless you're absolutely sure you'll be doing small parts on it, then maybe I'd suggest $450 cash but I think you'd be better off passing on it.


----------

